# Aquaclear 30 vs aquaclear 50



## pixel phish (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi
I have plumbed my tank for an aquaclear 30. But now I am thinking I need more gph flow.

NE1 know if the dimensions of inlet pickups are the same for the 50 and 30?

Cheers


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

intake tubes are the same size


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have both on one tank and the tubes are the same size.


----------



## pixel phish (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome guys thanks


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The only thing that really changes besides the tube size in the aquaclear is how many blades are on the impeller. You could always throw in an impeller of a bigger aquaclear if you want it to move more water. The smaller models have 4 blade impellers and the larger have 6 or 8. I cant remember off the top of my head.


----------

